# Do your piranha scrape their lips up?



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)

A few of my piranha always scrape their lips up on a regular basis. I believe they do it when they panic if I have a dildo guest over who thinks they have to stick their faces up against the glass. Really upsets me because it looks bad, and I have to use melafix all the time which clouds the water. Anyone else have this trouble, it drives me insane!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

scrape their lips, what do you mean? by flicking and rubbing?
is there any marks?
what are the water conditions?
pics?
I think that for an answer you will need to provide more info, but this does not sound normal, but as for the melafix, if this is to fix a wound/mark on the lips you could just add salt, 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons, but beware if you already have salt in your tank to take that into account when adding the salt.

and dildo guests - their are websites dedicated to that kind of thing


----------



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)

It's very normal, many p's when startled will smash into the glass, or scrape their lips on the gravel, resulting in blister looking bumps, or scraped up mouths. I started this thread to find out if it upsets other people as it does me.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have to be honest, I have never seen what you are describing, but if it is normal, you shouldn't need to add mela-fix.


----------



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)

Do you even know what melafix is? I think you may be one of those dildo guests I was speaking of earlier.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes I know what melafix is, and not trying to be rude, but I really don't think you know what your talking about, I have read some of your other "serious" posts and they are all really stupid and lacking knowledge and experiance.
I was trying to help you, but I am guessing that the kind of help you need, I cannot provide.


----------



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)

If you knew anything about keeping piranha, you would understand what I'm talking about. I know that I'm new to the board, but I've kept piranha for around three years now, and would like to request that you do not respond to my threads if you do not know what your talking about. The only help that I need is from someone who has kept piranha, and understands that wild caught piranha startle easily, and have a tendency to bang their lips up. Have you ever kept p's man?, maybe you have pacu.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What the f*ck's wrong with you, dude?!?
First, you start off with some dipshiz question that hardly makes sense (and for the record: not the first time), and then you you start badmouthing people that try to help you out....









If you feel to good to take advise from other people that do keep p's (perhaps not those fancy-ass, expensive ones like you have, but piranha's nonetheless), why did you ever sign up to this board. I guess you don't grasp the whole concept of a discussion board, huh......


----------



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sdk77 said:


> If you knew anything about keeping piranha, you would understand what I'm talking about. I know that I'm new to the board, but I've kept piranha for around three years now, and would like to request that you do not respond to my threads if you do not know what your talking about. The only help that I need is from someone who has kept piranha, and understands that wild caught piranha startle easily, and have a tendency to bang their lips up. Have you ever kept p's man?, maybe you have pacu.


 You need to chill out sk, Innes was trying to help you out with a question that I dont understand either. My p's have never scraped their lips; their chins yes but not their lips. And if that is what you are talking about you dont need to add anything, this is what they do when spooked or in too small of a tank.
You are proving yourself to be a complete dumbass with moronic comments and questions.


----------



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)

Any intelligent responses? I am speaking of their lip/chin area. You guys shooting your mouths off need to get laid or something.


----------



## Bola (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes,

I have 1 rbp right now with a couple of tears in his lower lip and I do think it happens when they startle and run into something. Other than making sure it doesn't get infected I'm not sure there is anything to do about it though. I'm just hoping it heals on its own. I actually get much more worried about chin bumps because in my experience those never really go away and they're ugly to look at. Sorry I couldn't be more help with what to do.


----------



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks for the response Bola, chin bumps are certainly not pretty. I only add the melafix if the wound looks like it may become infected.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Retard. Why do you bother asking questions? All you do is trash talk people when they try to help you. You're exactly the kind of person that gives the hobby a bad name: rude and ignorant. Sheesh.


----------



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)

Anyone that begins a thread with the word retard is most likely being self descriptive. What kind of loser responds to a thread in order to trash talk? Get a life man.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sdk77
I personally have not had any lip scraping incidents but I have had the chin bumps on my Ps. Infact, my spilo. cf has a permanent one on his chin from chasing his goshdarn reflection in the glass and attacking it, pretty dumb fish. Like you said though only add melafix if it looks like infection may be coming in. Ps freaking out and smaking into stuff is very normal and you shouldn't be worried about it. I think that piranhas with scars and stuff look badass... they aren't beauty queens, they're freakin piranha!









Joe


----------



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)

Good point, scars do give p's personality, hopefully my p's will at least keep their eyes intact. I have a friend who has a caribe who is missing an eye due to a fight with a piraya.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

sdk77 said:


> Do you even know what melafix is? I think you may be one of those dildo guests I was speaking of earlier.


 Speaks for itself.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SDK - The original intention of this thread was good yet your responses to an obviously concerned and helpful Innes posted showed your true intentions. Upon observing your posts on this board your main aim here is to not get advice from the experienced piranha keepers on this board yet incite flame wars and talk trash. This is completely unacceptable. My advice to you is to please straighten up or get out. This is your first and second warning


----------



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm going to have to disagree with you on that one "Mr Mayor". Innes was rude and ignorant, as are you for "warning me". I am the experienced piranha keeper that this board obviously needs. Unfortunatly I will not be posting again, as you obviously have shown yourself to be lacking in taste. I'm not holding a grudge, nor is BIG TERN, who welcomes all of your fish into his tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If that is the way it has to be, so be it. Have a nice life.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

"I think you may be one of those dildo guests I was speaking of earlier." - sdk77

you see this quote, it was the first rude comment on this thred, made by sdk77, oh and you have dildo guests









"I was trying to help you, but I am guessing that the kind of help you need, I cannot provide." - me

you see this comment, it was my response to a piranha owner of 3 years (you must be an expert, I mean 3 years is a long time







)

"What the f*ck's wrong with you, dude?!?" - Judazzz

I think this comment is pretty good









"SDK - The original intention of this thread was good yet your responses to an obviously concerned and helpful Innes posted showed your true intentions." - Xenon

if you knew what to do, and what was wrong, why post?, and thank you Xenon

"Innes was rude and ignorant, as are you for "warning me"." - sdk77

I was not rude, and I don't see where I was ignorant, but you were most definately both, thats why you got 2 warnings at the same time









"You're exactly the kind of person that gives the hobby a bad name: rude and ignorant. Sheesh." - Neoplasia

you see even the other members say so









"Unfortunatly I will not be posting again, as you obviously have shown yourself to be lacking in taste." - sdk77

whats unfortunate about that?, and if you mean Xenon is lacking in taste, why did you join his site in the first place?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon, 
You can be such a hard ass sometimes. You have just ostracized one of our more knowledgeable and respected members and this board will be forever lessoned because he will no longer give us the wisdom and insight to this misunderstood fish. I remember when I first heard the "BIG TERN" theory and was on pins and needles waiting for more from this great mind. Then came the "my fish can eat your fish" postings and I think we all truly learned what a master we were dealing with.
Now we will just have to rely on lesser minds like Frank for what little knowledge he can provide.

SDK77.......you will be missed


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> yes I know what melafix is, and not trying to be rude, but I really don't think you know what your talking about, I have read some of your other "serious" posts and they are all really stupid and lacking knowledge and experiance.
> I was trying to help you, but I am guessing that the kind of help you need, I cannot provide.










! hehe i just dont think he likes it much, or trying to heal is faster, but, it should be alone fine.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sdk77 said:


> I am the experienced piranha keeper that this board obviously needs. Unfortunatly I will not be posting again, as you obviously have shown yourself to be lacking in taste.


I've read and conversed with SDK with some of his posts on PFish and have different opinions with some of his statements also. I agree on most with being on this board to find out questions and taking in different opinions, in account of what they already know. But if you claim to be an experience hobbyist, there is never a reason to justify another persons knowledge of what they think. Thats why I decided to place residency here in PFury, with no offense to some of the people of PFish (some who I have much respect for). I had numerous questions and opinions regrading the interest of my hobby, but only to be told otherwise and alieinated. I came here because I love this hobby and not to be offended by wanting to satisfying my curiosity. And no matter how much knowledge I have pertaining to P's, Im always open to different topics and discussions. Who am I to know the truth, but to ask and absorb info.

Just mah 2 cents!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn things sure went down hill fast, didnt they.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> Xenon,
> You can be such a hard ass sometimes. You have just ostracized one of our more knowledgeable and respected members and this board will be forever lessoned because he will no longer give us the wisdom and insight to this misunderstood fish. I remember when I first heard the "BIG TERN" theory and was on pins and needles waiting for more from this great mind. Then came the "my fish can eat your fish" postings and I think we all truly learned what a master we were dealing with.
> Now we will just have to rely on lesser minds like Frank for what little knowledge he can provide.
> 
> SDK77.......you will be missed


I sense your sarcasm











> I've read and conversed with SDK with some of his posts on PFish and have different opinions with some of his statements also. I agree on most with being on this board to find out questions and taking in different opinions, in account of what they already know. But if you claim to be an experience hobbyist, there is never a reason to justify another persons knowledge of what they think. Thats why I decided to place my residence here in PFury, with no offense to the people of PFish. I had numerous questions and opinions regrading the interest of my hobby, but only to be told otherwise and alieinated. I came here because I love this hobby and not to be offended by wanting to satisfying my curiosity. And no matter how much knowledge I have pertaining to P's, Im always open to different topics and discussions. Who am I to know the truth, but to ask and absorb info.


The really funny thing about this whole situation is that he ruined his own thread. The dilemma here had absolutely NOTHING to do with knowledge. I am by far not the most knowledgable guy out there and have never claimed to be. The issue here was his treatment of other board members. The guy obviously came here with the intention of insulting members and inciting flame wars. He probably had some weird grudge against this board......but even Neoplasia called him out for being a jackass. Whatever, he was obviously not here for the good of piranha-fury, so if that is the case, Im glad hes gone.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> I sense your sarcasm


I hope so X, I think that was one of the most condisending posts I have ever come up with









What I also found funny about his last post is that he was under the impression Innes was being rude to him. Delusion is a terrible thing.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> > I sense your sarcasm
> 
> 
> I hope so X, I think that was one of the most condisending posts I have ever come up with
> ...


 so is being drunk


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

LOL, mant to add this a long time ago but here goes:








<~~~~~~~ Worlds smallest violin playing just for sdk77


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> LOL, mant to add this a long time ago but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha,


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> LOL, mant to add this a long time ago but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is perfect


----------

